
WTF Dept: DataPortability Project Sued By RedHat - transburgh
http://www.centernetworks.com/redhat-dataportability-cease-desist-logo
======
cstejerean
I wouldnt say they look nothing alike, but I wasn't expecting Redhat to make a
big deal about it.

